# DIY Splitboard



## tomtom88

I was gonna chime in with my imeasurable inexperience, but I'll just let killclimbz handle this haha.


----------



## stoepstyle

Haa ok or you guys could both chime in with your immeasurable experience. Then it would be as awesome as this picture


----------



## tomtom88

If I were you, I would split the Santa Cruz. It being your first time, you would probably be better off practicing this on a board that you have little attachment to. The Never Summer is a work of art, I wouldn't split it until you got it down to a science. Besides, the split just needs to get you up with ease and down without problems. I haven't personally ridden a splitboard myself, but I don't imagine it would ride much better after the split?

Like I said, immeasureable inexperience. Just my thoughts.


----------



## stoepstyle

Yeah I was leaning toward that. Just wanted to hear some peoples opinions


----------



## T.J.

the NS would prolly make a better split but i agree that you should prolly give this a shot on the junk board. look up Cifex's post from a while back as he did a DIY split and took pics of the whole process.


----------



## killclimbz

The Neversummer would be a better split. According to Monk151, ripping a board down the middle doesn't really effect the flex that much at all. Monk is on this site, though I think he's only posted once or twice. He does great custom jobs. In fact he did DIY splits for Travis Rice, Jeremy Jones, and others for their "Deeper" expedition last spring. Monk puts an inside edge on the skis and does very nice work. Since you have the kit, you may want to have him do the install and everything for you. Especially if you are doing the Titan.
Down the Middle Custom Splitboards

In reality, the main issue is going to be ripping the board down the middle. It doesn't have to be perfect. The two halves will match up even with a crooked cut. You may want to do a dry run with the Santa Cruz, figure out how it all works. Then rip the NS afterwards. You should be able to use most parts from the kit for both boards. It's just turning screws. The only thing that you would need to buy would be the Nose and Tail clips as they are riveted on . They are relatively cheap. The only other thing would maybe be the touring set up. 

I've got plenty of friends who have DIY splits and they all work quite fine in the back country.


----------



## stoepstyle

Wonderful. Thanks for the advice. Ill have pics next week of my work! I would take my board to Monk but 1 it looks like hes booked up untill january, and the only reason my dad bought me this kit was because we would split it together . Ill take a dry run on the santa cruz first.


----------



## killclimbz

You should be fine. The only other bit of advice I can give is take your time with doing the epoxy on the inside edges. From what I understand the board will soak up a ton of it. So it's apply, wait for it to dry, apply again, wait for it to dry, lather, rinse, repeat. From what I understand it can take the better part of a week or two to complete that process. You want it to be rather thick and protective at the end of the day after all.


----------



## stoepstyle

Alright! I have the west systems 2 part epoxy and am well versed with using it. I have built surfboards with it. I am only worried about the inside edge falling apart. The rest seems like making a clean cut (build a jig), drill some holes and countersink, and epoxy the edge. Looks like the NS will be split after all. Thanks again!


----------



## killclimbz

I'll say none of my buds with the DIY boards have had trouble with their inside edges falling apart. So you should be fine if you do a good job with the epoxy. Post of pics of the process and the final product!


----------



## stoepstyle

For sure! Cant wait! And then over winter break I am going to do a 11 day road trip with my friend all around Tahoe, Kirkwood, Mammoth and then down to Bishop to take a 3 day avy level 1 course and then ill have my first legit trip report! Ahaha


----------



## killclimbz

Looking forward to it. California has some absolutely sick back country terrain.


----------



## stoepstyle

For sure. Too bad ill be catching the early season though. Ill keep everyone updated for sure


----------



## roremc

As said above would love to see some pics of this as you are doing it!


----------



## snowvols

Sounds like a blast for a father son project.


----------

